# optoacoplador con 555 para paro automatico



## Grey Fox (Nov 20, 2009)

ola amigos de los foros espero que no me eliminen este tema que pongo por que estoy 100% seguro que no esta

me comentaron que puedo hacer que un motor pare con un optoacoplador al pasar una barrera sobre el y que con un timer 555 pueda variar el tiempo para que vuelva a girar me gustaria que me ayudaran, ya se como conectar el optp mas o menos y el timer igual pero quiero saber como puedo unirlos para tener un circuito asi

en pocas palabras lo que quiero es...

que llege un carro a un lugar, 
se abra una puerta
luego se cierre depues de un tiempo
y vuelva a arrancar

 se los agradezco mucho les mando un ferte abrazo a todos y tambien a fogonazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2009)

Grey Fox dijo:


> .......
> se los agradezco mucho les mando un ferte abrazo *a todos y tambien a fogonazo*



_"A todos y también a fogonazo"_, ¿ Eso se entiende como que no soy parte de “Todos” ?
Gracias.

Por aquí tienes como se podría detectar el paso de un vehículo.
En una detección de "Paso" por infrarrojos, al interrumpirse acciona una alarma.
Habría que reformar el 555 de salida, actualmente Astable por una configuración Monoestable.
El lazo de conexión esta modulado en frecuencia, por lo que debe ser bastante inmune a luces externas.
Como esta modulado, los Led´s emisor se puede trabajar con pulsos de bastante mas corriente que lo habitual = mayor alcance.
Ver el archivo adjunto 5712


----------



## Grey Fox (Nov 20, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> _"A todos y también a fogonazo"_, ¿ Eso se entiende como que no soy parte de “Todos” ?
> Gracias.
> 
> Por aquí tienes como se podría detectar el paso de un vehículo.
> ...


no no no como crees esque ese saludo fue especial para ti si me entiendes??

cuando le dedicas a todos pero en especial a... gracias he pero por lo que vi se ve muy dificil

valla creo que... simplemente no entiendo te lo agradezco mucho y todos esos diagramas guardo para una ocasion que tenga mas conociemiento pero creeme que mis conociemientos son buy basicos 

ya se que te parece esque mira

tengo un optoacoplador y lo paso por un inversor y asi se me desactiva un foco por que estaa prendido claro bloqueadno el paso del opto ahi en medio 

y todo esta bien por que si se detiene pero me gustaria implemnetar otro condo resetee esa accion y el carrito siga funcionando y por eso les digo que si para eso puede ocupar un 555 per por favor si nada de emisores o infrarojos que aun estoy muy chamaco


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2009)

A ver si es algo así.

Pasa un carro, se interrumpe el paso de luz y se acciona algo y queda accionado.
Pasa otro carro, se resetea todo y vuelve al estado inicial.

Si esto es lo que necesitas, busca información sobre Flip-Flop


----------



## Grey Fox (Nov 20, 2009)

no bueno algo asi osea

pasa el carro y se para el motor o sea se detiene el carrillo 
despues d eun tiempesillo vuelve a correr bueno tengi una diea en cuanto pueda subo unos diagramas 

pero me gustaria que isera unplus
osea que cuando se detenga abra la puerta 
antes de que vuelva a arrancar se cieere y corra de nuevo 

se olle facil pero no creo que lo sea gacias por lo de los flip flops ya los he estadoestudiando

sabes encontre una manera muy facil de invertir la polaridad de un motor sin utilizar si t interesa te pedo ecir como


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2009)

Grey Fox dijo:


> ...sabes encontre una manera muy facil de invertir la polaridad de un motor sin utilizar si t interesa te pedo ecir como


Todo aporte es bueno


----------



## Grey Fox (Nov 20, 2009)

veras todos hablan de un puente H
pero es facilisimo tienes que conectar los cables del motor hacia tu peotobard pero con un push boton o sea tenerr 2 uno para cada uno y conectarlos clRO A TIEerra con una resistencia de 330 ohms despues darle energia al protobard y cuando presiones un boton girira a un lado y con el ottro hacia el otro lado


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 21, 2009)

Grey Fox: Dos comentarios sobre tu consulta:

a. Acerca de invertir el sentido de giro con pulsadores. La imagen adjunta te muestra la manera de usar un suiche DPDT para hacer la inversion en forma MANUAL... Cuando la inversion la hace un dispositivo como un micro ya no se puede usar el suiche y se recurre al puente H.

b. Sobre el carrito... lo que quieres es que este se detenga cuando sensa algo mediante el opto; abra la puerta; un tiempo despues la cierra; y vuelve a andar ?. Salu2.


----------



## Grey Fox (Nov 21, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Grey Fox: Dos comentarios sobre tu consulta:
> 
> a. Acerca de invertir el sentido de giro con pulsadores. La imagen adjunta te muestra la manera de usar un suiche DPDT para hacer la inversion en forma MANUAL... Cuando la inversion la hace un dispositivo como un micro ya no se puede usar el suiche y se recurre al puente H.
> 
> b. Sobre el carrito... lo que quieres es que este se detenga cuando sensa algo mediante el opto; abra la puerta; un tiempo despues la cierra; y vuelve a andar ?. Salu2.


si asi es! pero que despues aarranque



tecnogirl dijo:


> Grey Fox: Dos comentarios sobre tu consulta:
> 
> a. Acerca de invertir el sentido de giro con pulsadores. La imagen adjunta te muestra la manera de usar un suiche DPDT para hacer la inversion en forma MANUAL... Cuando la inversion la hace un dispositivo como un micro ya no se puede usar el suiche y se recurre al puente H.
> 
> b. Sobre el carrito... lo que quieres es que este se detenga cuando sensa algo mediante el opto; abra la puerta; un tiempo despues la cierra; y vuelve a andar ?. Salu2.


valla muchas gracias el diagrama esta bueno


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Grey Fox escribio: "si asi es! pero que despues aarranque"... 
Bueno, dime qué has pensado para hacerlo y te voy dando sugerencias. Salu2.


----------

